# SUP....... First time out



## Janehal (May 1, 2003)

Actually went better than I thought it would.....................never got wet.........................good for an old man


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Looks like fun but I would need warmer water because I will wind up in the drink.


----------



## Baybum (Jan 9, 2008)

Martin Looker said:


> Looks like fun but I would need warmer water because I will wind up in the drink.


Guy was out doing it on pontiac lake the other day. Water temp was 54. Not a choppy lake but it wasn't calm either.

Congrats on the successful trial run!

Sent from my SM-A716U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

Very nice. They aren’t as hard as everyone makes them out to be. It takes a little core strength, but if you can already stand up, and not fall over easily, you can certainly SUP.


----------



## BumpRacerX (Dec 31, 2009)

Nice! What did you get for a SUP? We've got a pair and use them on both the river and lakes. 

If you have decent core strength, they are actually quite stable. I've been out in 1' chop before and did fine. It felt a little sketchy, but there wasn't any issues.


----------



## Janehal (May 1, 2003)

Greatlakespaddleboards.com..............................I got the large Honeycomb............very nice to deal with and talked them into delivering to my home for free...........nice to deal with


----------

